# How goes it



## 808filth (Nov 7, 2013)

My name is Vic and I'm new to snowboarding. I live in New Jersey an have never been snowboarding before. I just picked up a snowboard and bindings and I'm ready to put in some work this season. I just bought myself a 2013 rome crossrocket and very eager to try it out. Hope you guys have a gnarly season. Let me know if there's anyone from jersey so we can link up and maybe I could get a few pointers.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Welcome. Where do you plan on riding?


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

NJ only has Mountain Creek and Campgaw. Hidden Valley is kaput.

I learned at Mountain Creek, by taking lessons (got their 3-lesson package).

Mount Peter in Warwick is also a good beginner place, as on weekends & holidays, offer free lessons with your lift ticket


----------



## 808filth (Nov 7, 2013)

For now mountain creek. Then I'm trying to go to camelback mountain.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

If you've never been snowboarding before and want to go to the Poconos, consider Shawnee over Camelback first. It's a smaller hill and more beginner friendly. 

Especially if you go on weekends, Camelback can be quite the shit show.

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

hey 808, enjoy


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

808filth said:


> My name is Vic and I'm new to snowboarding. I live in New Jersey an have _never been snowboarding before...._
> 
> ....maybe I could get _a few pointers._


*Lessons!*



....Lessons, lessons, lessons!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 808filth (Nov 7, 2013)

I do skateboard and longboard so maybe I'll have a slight advantage than most.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

EatRideSleep said:


> If you've never been snowboarding before and want to go to the Poconos, consider Shawnee over Camelback first. It's a smaller hill and more beginner friendly.
> 
> Especially if you go on weekends, Camelback can be quite the shit show.
> 
> Welcome and good luck!


Elk mountain all the way!


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I would agree, stay away from Camel back on the weekends. It seems like everyone is crashing into everyone there on the weekends since everyone is pretty new.

Also I would recommend that you watch lots of videos online especially from people like snowprofessor while taking lessons!


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

BigmountainVMD said:


> Elk mountain all the way!


Agreed, best mountain in PA

As for skating giving you experience. Other than being used to standing sideways you can pretty much throw that out the window. You will catch edges and get slammed your first few times on the hill. The closest equivilant to skating would be rolling at a good clip and catching a pebble under your wheel and coming to a dead stop.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

LuckyRVA said:


> Agreed, best mountain in PA
> 
> As for skating giving you experience. Other than being used to standing sideways you can pretty much throw that out the window. You will catch edges and get slammed your first few times on the hill. The closest equivilant to skating would be rolling at a good clip and catching a pebble under your wheel and coming to a dead stop.


+1

I've been snowboarding for 2-1/2 seasons. While not a hard charging shredder, I took a few lessons and picked it up fast! Now I can confidently say I ride pretty good. Even switch! I say this to make a point because last week, I got my first longboard!

Yes, snowboarding has no doubt helped with my balance and ability to be fairly comfortable with standing sideways along with the _basic_ mechanics of steering a skateboard. BUT,...

....I don't know how to stop properly or how to slide to slow down, and I have already experienced the longboard equivalent of a caught edge with a full body slam! Icy groomer are _EVERY_ bit as hard as cement! (although they do not usually strip off as much skin!) Not to mention you are _not_ strapped into the longboard. I was able to bail once or twice when my speed got real on the longboard. You can't do that on a snowboard. A bail on a snowboard requires deliberately throwing yourself to the ground! (_...although if you know how to fall on cement and asphalt, you probably do have a leg up on falling properly while on a snowboard!_)

Take some lessons! You will progress faster and have _way_ more fun a lot sooner! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mad Dog Tannen (Sep 9, 2013)

I lived in Jersey for 5 years. There really isn't any good snow on the east coast. But having never ridden good snow, you won't know the difference. Good luck on the ice hills out there. 

Take it easy when you start, I suggest one beginner lesson your fist day, so you an get some good fundamentals down.


----------

